# Is there a specific type of press needed for rhinestone transfers.



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

I already have a heat press, now I have a potiential client that has asked about rhinestones.
Do I need a different press?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

What kind of press do you have? more than likely you won't as long as can reach the required heat for the stones


----------



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> What kind of press do you have? more than likely you won't as long as can reach the required heat for the stones


15x15 clam shell
I will check the heat on the stones the my press

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Most any press with adjustable time/temp/ pressure will work ...I press at about 325f for 15 sec..remove the tape and press another 10 sec


----------



## chrio34 (Apr 19, 2010)

Harley1431 said:


> 15x15 clam shell
> I will check the heat on the stones the my press
> 
> Thanks


Heat press should get to an even and consistent 325-330 degree heat across the heating element and the size of the heating element should have a good range to heat apply different sizes of transfers.


----------

